# Trouble identifying my pumilio morph



## eldorado (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought these two female pumilios about 2 years ago and they were sold to me just as "oophaga pumilio." Now, I am looking for a male so I thought it'd be wise to first find out which pumilio morph I have exactly!

After doing some googling, I narrowed my choices down to either the "bri bri" or "el dorado" morphs. It seems like there are still color morphs within these classifications though (I saw people posting pictures of red, yellow, and orange "el dorados"), so I'm still a bit unsure of the exact morph I have.

Here are some pictures attached(I apologize for the poor quality but they were taken with my phone camera).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

what about cristobals?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Unfortunately if you do not know what morph they are I would recommend not mixing them with anything. Maybe you can contact the person you bought them from and get more information?


----------



## eldorado (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought the frogs from a local pet store in Austin, TX and they bought the two frogs from an old lady who was moving away, so I'm not sure if tracking down the original owner will be possible..

I'm pretty new to the hobby, but what exactly distinguishes the pumilio morphs (bri bri, el dorado, cristobal) from each other? Is it their habitat and behavior? If, for example, you were to put a female bri bri with a male el dorado, would the two frogs become so aggressive that they would kill each other? Sometimes the coloration is just so difficult to differentiate that they seem to be of identical colors.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking El Dorado, but like mentioned before, without knowing exactly what it is from the previous owner, there's no way to be 100%.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

eldorado said:


> Sometimes the coloration is just so difficult to differentiate that they seem to be of identical colors.


Nicely put, and exactly why you can't visually identify pumilio morphs. What you have there, are two beautiful frogs that you can continue to enjoy. When you are ready to try breeding, you should really pick up some known lineage pumilio, so that you don't inadvertently cross morphs.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

eldorado said:


> I'm pretty new to the hobby, but what exactly distinguishes the pumilio morphs (bri bri, el dorado, cristobal) from each other?


There may be slight behavior differences, but nothing major. There are also size variations, but again, thats not an identifying property (usually). The thing that distinguishes them is the location in which they were collected.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with Pumilo: enjoy these your beautiful frogs! I do not see other alternative. Even with better pics it's difficult to identify your frogs.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Could even be Solarte but without knowing its really just a guess.


----------

